# A sight question



## 24/7allday

i just bought the 24/7 pro. like i said in my last thread im just curious about the sights do i put the front dot in the middle of the gap on the rear sight and what are straight 8 sights?


----------



## Mike Barham

Not sure I fully understand your first question. You'd use the Taurus sights just like the sights on any other pistol. If you don't know how to aim a pistol, you should get yourself to an NRA Basic Pistol class before you do anything else (www.nra.org).

Straight 8s are the sights designed by pistolsmith Dick Heinie. Here's a pic: http://www.heinie.com/images/eight.gif.


----------



## sbninja

Aiming with the Heinie Staight 8 sights , is not like 'aiming any other pistol'

And the prior post is not an answer to your question. I got this from Taurusarmed.net

The following is taken from Heinie Sights.com http://www.heinie.com/taurus.php

Taurus is using sights, which were designed by Richard Heinie specifically for the Taurus 24/7 Pistol. Taurus manufactures the sight under a license agreement with Richard Heinie and Heinie Specialty Products, Inc.

These sights are designed to be used as follows: Point of Aim Point of Impact, at 20-25 yards. In simple terms, Dead On. These are not designed to be used with a six o'clock hold.

Richard (Heinie) has personally tested several Taurus 24/7 Pistols in 9MM, 40S&W and 45ACP...each of these pistols have performed as stated above. If you are shooting low, be sure you are using the correct hold and that you are not pulling the pistol down during the trigger stroke.

Heinie Specialty Products, Inc. does not have replacement sigths for the Taurus 24/7 Pistols. At this time we do not have night sights for these pistols. If you have a problem with the Taurus 24/7 Pistol or the sights, please contact Taurus Customer Service.










The difference between a "Dead On Hold" (left) and a "6 O'Clock Hold" (right) is illustrated by this graphic. A "Dead On Hold" places the front dot on top of the object you are aiming at. A "Six O'Clock Hold" puts the front dot just under to object... in the 6 O'Clock position.

This FAQ was the product of the group effort of all the moderators of Taurus Armed.


----------



## Mike Barham

Ah, right, I didn't realize someone would choose a Taurus 24/7 for bullseye shooting. Here I thought they were designed as defense guns. :roll:

And your graphics are all wrong for every sight out there when used normally. The one on the right actually illustrates a center (or "Dead On") hold, not a Six O'clock hold. As the name heavily implies, a Six O-clock hold would have the top of the front sight against the bottom of the target's center circle. The graphic on the left illustrates, well...a technique I've never seen, except maybe to compensate for a gun that shoots low.

It appears the Straight 8s require you to use the dots as the major reference point, which means you actually have to block out the target for precise shooting. Thus, they are only really suitable for coarse defensive shooting. Which is fine, since that is what the 24/7 is designed for.


----------



## sbninja

Bullseye shooting or defense gun was not the topic of the original poster:roll: 

In either case, you would want to hit the intended target, paper or otherwise, with as much accuracy as possible. 

As for 'My graphics' being wrong - you would only need to read the entire post to realize that it was taken directly from the heinie website. The Heinie straight 8 sights are indeed different from conventional sights and people new to this kind of sight only need brief aiming instructions to accuratly shoot their gun:smt023 Actually the graphics are correct in regards to the heinie straight 8 sights(which they are pertaining to) 'dead on' (left illustration) with the straght 8 is in fact the front dot directly over the POI. 'six o'clock' hold is in fact the top of the front sight held at six o'clock of POI. If you use the six o'clock hold on a 24/7 pro, you will be shooting low.

I have a new 24/7 pro in 9mm, and the Heinie sights, when aimed correctly , is extremely accurate! It's just a different way of aiming. whether or not you like these sights are a different issue, and best left for an entirely new thread.


Going to the range to shoot paper targets(bullseye) is so, that in the event of a self defense scenario, you can responsibly hit what you aim for - not just close your eyes, empty a magazine and hope for the best

:smt1099


----------



## Merlin45

Mike Barham said:


> Not sure I fully understand your first question. You'd use the Taurus sights just like the sights on any other pistol. If you don't know how to aim a pistol, you should get yourself to an NRA Basic Pistol class before you do anything else (www.nra.org).
> 
> Straight 8s are the sights designed by pistolsmith Dick Heinie. Here's a pic: http://www.heinie.com/images/eight.gif.


Gotta differ with you my friend... The Heinie/Straight 8 system is different from some others. You need to put the sights "dead-on" actually covering your intended target. That is different from the "6 o'clock hold" that works for other sighting systems. If you adopt the 6 o'clock hold with the Heinie/Straight 8....you'll find yourself shooting low......JMHO


----------



## coltsfanjay

*can't wait to try the straight 8*

Thanks for info I didn't even know I needed..picking up my 24/7 pro in .40 tomorrow morning and heading straight to the range...I'll let ya know how my groupings come out


----------

